# New Owner



## Calder1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi.

I just wanted to say hello as I have just joined this forum and yesterday took delivery of my 1966 GTO


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! Man that's nice! :cheers

Welcome...

Bear


----------



## Calder1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks,

This is my first American car and i'm looking forward to getting out there for events etc, 

Craig


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Man that is a beautiful car, I bet your wallet is p'd off at you though.


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome, That is a beauty! hope my 66 looks that pretty one day


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

She sure is a beauty!! Perfect timing with summer around the corner


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome from Maryland! Congrats- she's a beauty!:cheers


----------



## Calder1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I was thinking of installing tri power , I know it looks cool but will I notice
A huge increase in power ?

Thanks


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Umm, let me think about it. Yesssss.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

very nice u should have a good summer


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

BEAutiful!!!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Calder1 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> This is my first American car
> 
> Craig


??? no offense intended but I dont get it- what country are you from??
on the other hand not a bad first American car- better than starting with a Dodge Aries K- welcome and have fun:cheers


----------



## Calder1 (Feb 28, 2012)

crustysack said:


> ??? no offense intended but I dont get it- what country are you from??
> on the other hand not a bad first American car- better than starting with a Dodge Aries K- welcome and have fun:cheers


No offense taken, I'm from the uk


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool, i thought they had finally made California it's own country....after all their laws are different than everyone elses....:rofl:
so how does our Gran Turismo Omologato compare to the European cars of the time in your eyes?


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

"WOW" what a nice ride!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Calder1 said:


> No offense taken, I'm from the uk


Beautiful car. 

Those beauty rims look very wide. How wide are they?

Good luck.


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful car. I got a 66 goat at the end of last summer that I can't wait to start driving again this spring. Mine is also black but with a black interior. Unfortunately, we have a ways to go here. It's snowing right now and we have had 122 inches so far this winter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Drop Dead Gorgeous. Welcome to the forum!!! (looks like another California black plate car has defected from the USA!)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That is one sweet 66 GTO...Black with Metallic Red interior (only available in 65-66).....an excellent choice ol' chap!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## Calder1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Drove the car today , 100 miles, everything went well until I ran out of gas, or at least I think I did, put 5 gallons in and now the car won't run, sounds like fuel starvation. I'm assuming the fuel pump went bad , any suggestions ?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

That thing looks perfect. Sorry to hear your having problems after running out of fuel. Check fuel filter. Might have picked up some trash in the tank possibly.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Basics ---- make sure you've got spark because that's easy to check. Then start at both ends and work towards the middle. Peek down the carb throat while operating the throttle by hand. If you see fuel squirt, then you've got at least some fuel delivery so start looking for restrictions like decayed flex hose connections at the fuel pump and at the tank (and anywhere else they may have been added). Replace any inline filters you find (might be clogged). If it's a QJet, don't forget the filter in the carb inlet behind the big nut. I'm assuming it was fine until it ran out of gas, so maybe the pump is on its last legs and doesn't have enough left to prime itself at cranking speed. You might try drizzling just a tiny bit of fuel (careful!!) into the carb and then cranking it over - just enough to get the motor to run a second or so. Repeating that a few times might help the pump to start drawing fuel - if that's the problem.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....filters after spark, then lines and pump....if they all check out you may have sucked your fuel sock (filter around the pick-up inside the tank) into a wad and clogged it up with all the sediment. You could open the cap (caps are not vented on old cars) and blow air back through the lines to try and clean it out without having to pull it out.


----------



## Calder1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Got fuel going to the carb so doesn't seem like a blockage, changed the plugs as they were very wet. I suspect and will check tomorrow the points being the problem . Thanks for all you suggestions


----------



## Calder1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Fixed it !! The condenser was bad.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If your points are the "uniset" where the condenser screws into the points without its own wire, consider changing back to the old style, where the condenser is separate and mounts with its own bracket and wire. The unitsets can be problematic. Glad to see you got it fixed. What a car you have!!!


----------

